
TrackDuck gets ready to soar - eddylt
http://arcticstartup.com/2014/01/30/trackduck-gets-ready-to-soar
======
Vasyl
It can save a lot of time and make a communication between project team clear
and prompt.

------
rudolfosman
Cool! I think it could be the default tool to give feedback for "Show HN" ;)

------
ashev
Nice startup. in my opinion it`ll make developer`s life easier

